# Contact lenses.



## User (14 Jan 2018)




----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jan 2018)

Absolutely - it's one of those items (along with glasses, amongst others) that are much cheaper online.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2018)

For many years I have got mine from contact lenses.co.uk
A really good service with really good prices.


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2018)

Tesco recently got bought by VisionExpress if that has any bearing 

If happy with the Boots service, stick with them


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Really? I read the bit on Money Saving Expert that suggests that but I can’t find my lenses online any cheaper than I’m getting them from Boots.
> 
> For example, I’m paying £43 a month with Boots but if I got them from Vision Direct I’d save a whole 2p per month. If I bought them from Tesco I’d end up paying £2 a month more. Lenstore is more expensive. Feelgood Contacts would charge me £4 a month more.
> 
> ...


Yes, IME, which is why I posted thus. I search the cheapest supplier at the time. If Boots has changed its pricing to compete, that's great.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> This seems a rather categorical statement:


I buy mine online. I believe it to be cheaper. You find Boots competitive. I shall take a look at their prices as a result of your post. 

I'm really not looking for an argument at 10am on a Sunday morning, having been requested to share my view by you.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

Asda opticians may be worth looking at, my single vision monthlies are £12 for a box of 3 lenses, these are the cheapest I’ve found online. Contact lenses.co.uk charge £14.50 for the same lenses so @ianrauk it may be worth comparing prices.
https://opticians.asda.com/Contact-Lenses


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> I’ve started wearing contact lenses (after overcoming my fear of having anything in my eyes). I’ve gone for multifocal lenses.
> 
> At the moment, I’m getting my lenses from Boots via Direct Debit. I had looked into buying lenses online direct but I can’t see that I’d actually save any money and I wouldn’t get the other stuff that’s bundled in with the Boots price.
> 
> Does anyone buy theirs directly online? Do you make significant savings?


Do you buy monthly lenses?
What type/brand?


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> Dailies at the moment. Acuvue Moist Multifocal. They have a mid range addition which suits me.
> 
> I may try weeklies/monthlies further down the line.


They are quite expensive, £42 for 30 pairs at Asda, I don’t know what you Pay?
https://opticians.asda.com/Contact-Lenses/Johnson-&-Johnson/1-Day-Acuvue-Moist-Multifocal


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> £43 - and that includes the check ups and discounted glasses.


I think I’d stick with boots as it sounds a good deal. A contact lense eye check costs me £29!


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> £43 - and that includes the check ups and discounted glasses.


As @ianrauk said, it may be worth looking at contact lenses.co.uk as they are only £30 for 30 pairs.
http://www.contactlenses.co.uk/contactlenses/1-day-acuvue-moist-multifocal.html


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> How often do you have them? I’ve been told I should have one at least every six months.


Annually I think is the norm but it sounds good advise to have another check in 6 months if you have just started wearing lenses.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Jan 2018)

I use Lens Store online. Saved 66.66% on the exact kit from the high street. You get free eye checks with various Opticians to keep your prescription up to date.

After a chainsaw injury a year ago I started wearing monthly disposables after an emergency check up. I have never looked back and the quality of my life has really improved. And my descent speed on my bike.


----------



## Spiderweb (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> That’s £30 per box/eye - so £60 for 30 pairs.


My mistake, that’s expensive!


----------



## Elysian_Roads (14 Jan 2018)

Thanks all for the useful thread. Am back to wearing contact lenses on a more ad-hoc basis, as I don't particularly like riding with my spectacles. Previously used an optician with a monthly plan, so got the benefit of discounts and checkups. But for the more random purchases I will be making, the internet suppliers may be the cheaper option. Will check out Asda, @Spiderweb, then go from there.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2018)

Reg, is your contact lens prescription for multifocals the same as your glasses prescription? I fancy giving them a try as I've largely given up on contact lenses now due to not being able to see close up with them.


----------



## Crackle (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> No. A glasses and contact lens prescription are different, because of where the lens is positioned. You have to see a lens dispensing optician to get the correct lens prescription (not all opticians are lens dispensers).
> 
> The high street chains (Boots, SpecSavers, Vision Express etc) will normally give you a lens consultation for free and a free trial.


Ah, OK. Mine were the same the last time I had it done but my eyes aren't so bad, however things will almost certainly have changed now, plus I imagine the multifocals require you to wear them and get used to them, so no good for casual use.


----------



## Andrew_P (14 Jan 2018)

Blimey they hit you for Vari Focals. My Optician powered up my dominant eye by +.5 more than it needed it seemed to work for me for close reading. I always got upsold to the newer super douper lens and got a small trial pack, I always went back to the basic dailies as they were the most comfortable. Annual review for me. Costco were the owrst for upselling even tried to tell me my eyes were suffering for too many hours use for basic lens. When I let my membership expire and went to an independent they said my eyes looked fine and to wear what was most comfortable.


----------



## potsy (14 Jan 2018)

User said:


> How often do you have them? I’ve been told I should have one at least every six months.


Annually has always been the norm for me, and I too use Boots.

I find it convenient, not that bothered if I could save a few quid online as I like the service, the discounts on glasses and you also get 10% off any other Boot's branded stuff, as well as free eye tests and the annual contact lens check up.

Mine are fortnightly ones.


----------



## theclaud (14 Jan 2018)

I get mine from Daysoft and they are ludicrously cheap, but that's not much use to you if they don't do multifocals. There is also the disadvantage that's it's too easy to just keep re-ordering and forgetting to bother with check-ups etc - my prescription is way out of date.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2018)

Worn them for about 30 years

It goes without saying, but always wear 'sun'glasses, be it a clear/yellow, or whatever lens


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Jan 2018)

I had to get a new contact lens in November after breaking one. It was at least 10 years old, having been supplied by my previous optician. 
The replacement cost £80.
If cost is important, your prescription doesn't change and you're not in the habit of losing them get gas permeable lenses.


----------



## postman (28 Jan 2018)

I have just started wearing a painted or coloured one.It stops my double vision by blocking out all light.Got to say it is very strange it's like being blind in that eye.Taking it out is easy.Putting it in ,well in the hospital i did it without problems,At home it's taking four or five attempts.Mind you i am stood up at the bathroom mirror.Rather than sitting down at the hospital.i think i will get one free every six months.the saline will come from Wilkos 360 ml.and the lens cleaner from Superdrug so about £10 a month.I do have one question to ask in May.It's about wearing it only when i need it,or has it to be worn all day.I only get double vision watching telly or when up close to people,it's all very strange.


----------



## John the Monkey (28 Jan 2018)

My plan includes free eye tests, contact lens checkups & free single vision glasses. (With specsavers). I only wear mine at weekends, and on holiday, so the offer on glasses is useful.

I've never found an online provider that competes, fwiw.


----------



## eugenevdw (31 Jan 2018)

I buy my lenses online and it always saves me a few bucks, even with the shipping cost. The convenience is nice too. I wear the 2 week Hydraclear clenses. I wear them for two months though without any problems. Just make sure you wash them every day and store in clean liquid. I'm sure your optomotrist will have a heart attack if you mention this to him though. :-)


----------



## iancity (31 Jan 2018)

I used day soft for a while, really cheap but just couldnt get on with the lenses they provided, they seemed to be more uncomfortable and I found them really sticky to pull out !


----------

